# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Dart Frog Health & Illness >  a bit worried

## DartfrogDan

both of my auratus are quite skinny and arent coming out as much nad im just abit worried as i've been surfing the web and i just hope its not a parasite,theres plenty of food in the viv as i went on holiday and put a culture in and i had and still have loads of flies.heres some pics ,thanks
sorry for bad pics i tooki them on the ipad ,you may be able to see sort of a ridge on each side.I will try for better pics.

----------


## frogfreaks

Hi Dan,

Can't really see the frog from the pic. Too many flies can stress them out though.

----------


## DartfrogDan

sorry about the pic i will try to get another one,with regards to the flies i thought it might be stress but they have been like this before i put the flies in and they arent crawling all over them.

----------

